# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Ασυρματο υπαρχον θυροτηλεφωνο

## THUKIS

Γεια σας παιδια , 
Εχω ένα απλό θυροτηλέφωνο σπιτι και σκεφτόμουνα να το κάνω ασυρματο , τουλάχιστον το κουμπί που παταμε για να ανοίξει η πόρτα κάτω στην κεντρική είσοδο . Ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό καμιά πατέντα αλλα δεν μπορώ να βρώ τίποτα . 
Επειδή η γυναίκα μου δουλευει σπίτι  μην βγαίνει τζάμπα να πατάει το κουμπί και μετά να περιμένει το κουδούνι για να ανοίξει την πόρτα του σπιτιού . Να ανοίγει ασύρματα το θυροτηλέφωνο και έπειτα να πηγαίνει να ανοίγει την πορτα από το κουδούνι . 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## her

Αυτό που γίνεται είναι να ανοίγει την πόρτα από μακριά με ένα τηλεχειριστήριο. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα ανοίξει την πόρτα από όποιο σημείο του σπιτιού είναι αλλά δεν θα μπορεί να μιλήσει αυτόν που είναι στην είσοδο. Απλά θα ανοίξει την πόρτα με το τηλεχειριστήριο. Δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## 744

Αυτό έκανα και εγώ με αποτέλεσμα να ανοίγω την είσοδο με τηλεχειρισμό. Επίσης τροφοδοσία πήρα από το ίδιο το θυροτηλέφωνο και η πλακέτα μπήκε μέσα στο ίδιο το κουτί του θυροτηλεφώνου. Μιλάμε για πολύ πατέντα τώρα...

----------


## aris k

Καλησπερα  ο μονος  τροπος  ειναι  οταν  εχεις  τηλεφωνικο κεντρο  και  θυροτηλεοραση  η θυροτηλεφωνο  με  ενα inderface μπορεις  να συνδεσεις  αυτα  τα  δυο  μεταξυ  τους , οποτε  οταν  χτυπα  το  κουδουνι  της  πορτα   σου  στελνει  την κληση  σε  ενα  ασυρματο  τηλεφωνο  απαντας  στην  κληση  και ανοιγης  και  την πορτα  ,  και  ποιο  ακομα  τραβηγμενο !!!  αν  απουσιαζεις   απο το σπιτι η κληση  μεταφερεται  στο  κινιτο  σου  ( ακριβα  σπορ ) :Biggrin:  


elvox.jpg

----------


## SRF

Νομίζω ότι κάτι υπάρχει...

----------

